# General beekeeping > Bee blether >  Hottest ticket item on wedding list at John Lewis was guess what.

## Greengage

A bamboo bee hive believe it or not.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/ar...e-popular.html

----------


## madasafish

Exorbitant at £20 :-)

----------

